# marestare mare colicing. Pls can someone get her owners attention



## flaxen (29 January 2011)

The dark mare with the bay foal with 2 hind white socks is colicing. She has been slightly uncomfy flank watching and lying down but she is now rolling and getting upset. I cant activate the alarm above her camera so please can some one get her owners attention and let them know that this mare needs urgent attantion. Thanks.


----------



## minime (29 January 2011)

can you give me the link?


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

Dont know her, but am trying to keep this bumped up to give a better chance of her seeing it.  I guess you have also pm'd her

Fingers crossed for mare


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (29 January 2011)

Which mare is it?

http://www.barnmice.com/group/marestareviewers 

Either of these?


----------



## minime (29 January 2011)

which mare is it? there are hundreds on marestare. do you have a yard name?


----------



## Enfys (29 January 2011)

minime said:



			can you give me the link?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=elements

This one? ^ Elements Arabians?

Looks OK to me at the moment, just knackered.


----------



## Snowysadude (29 January 2011)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=elements this one anyone?


----------



## Kellys Heroes (29 January 2011)

I've seen her rolling and watching the foal , but she doesn't seem too distressed now, just shattered.
K x
ETA, this is the mare snowysadude posted...been watching her for a while now


----------



## flaxen (29 January 2011)

I have been watching this mare for the last couple of hours and inbetween lying down she is rolling a lot, very restless and wont let her foal suckle. Being an equine vet nurse I am clued up to what a colicing horse looks like even having just foaled so am concerned for her. Having foaled mares down as well as foaling my own mare I can tell between colic and tiredness.


http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=elements yes this is the mare.


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

If I have got the right one, she looks like she needs a good cuddle and a glass of champers, all any new mum needs really!!!


----------



## minime (29 January 2011)

Lets hope it is just the rest of the placenta  that is disturbing her. They lost a foal the other day after a few hours of being born. Poor little thing, she was so cute.
RIP little one


----------



## Amos (29 January 2011)

Not surprising really it was a tough birth - the owner had a hell of a job pulling her out. She was really stuck. Big foal. Hope mares OK.


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

minime said:



			Lets hope it is just the rest of the placenta  that is disturbing her. They lost a foal the other day after a few hours of being born. Poor little thing, she was so cute.
RIP little one
		
Click to expand...

Just has another look, and that is what I thought, she still looks full and looking behind, so my guess is she still has to pass the placenta, or twins!!!!!

Placenta more plausible though me thinks, foal just has a wee though so it looks happy enough, welcome to the world little one


----------



## mystiandsunny (29 January 2011)

She doesn't look right to me - but surely someone would be watching her/hear her at that yard?


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 January 2011)

i have tweeted her but it won't do much good unless she is online


----------



## minime (29 January 2011)

yeh I agree, good job she stepped in as the mare was in trouble. The filly is huge.


----------



## Amos (29 January 2011)

minime said:



			Lets hope it is just the rest of the placenta  that is disturbing her. They lost a foal the other day after a few hours of being born. Poor little thing, she was so cute.
RIP little one
		
Click to expand...

Not the black one with the big white face?


----------



## Pixiedust91 (29 January 2011)

Some one has just turned up


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

some one has just come into check on them


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

BTW is this all real time?

If so how amazing


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 January 2011)

i hope the owner goes and has a look at the mare soon- shes kicking her belly, wheras the foal looks fine
ok shes on the phone- lets hope shes calling the vet


----------



## 3Beasties (29 January 2011)

Ooooh could she be phoning the vet??


----------



## Pixiedust91 (29 January 2011)

And she on the phone, lets hope she getting someone to come check just incase


----------



## minime (29 January 2011)

I want  a cuddle too. They are both very nervous, I wander if it is a maiden mare. My mares and foals always let me cuddle them!
This is real time, the wanders of technology!!


----------



## only_me (29 January 2011)

It says on the barnmice page that a foal passed away?


----------



## rachi0 (29 January 2011)

what time was that foal born?


----------



## 3Beasties (29 January 2011)

rachi0 said:



			what time was that foal born?
		
Click to expand...


I think it was about 4:30pm our time.


----------



## crellow4 (29 January 2011)

Foal was born about 5 hours ago.


----------



## minime (29 January 2011)

The filly was born about 2 hours ago and their other mare Mia gave birth but the foal died after an hour.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (29 January 2011)

Sorry I'm just a bog standard biovet student lol  I only saw her lay down and getting up and lying down again which is understandable when you've got a new foal pestering!
But now she's up and the foal is suckling, yes you're right she doesn't look too happy. At least someone has come in to check on them 
K x


----------



## only_me (29 January 2011)

Mare does look pretty distressed


----------



## Holly Hocks (29 January 2011)

Just had a look at this - the mare definitely looks distressed over something....


----------



## flaxen (29 January 2011)

If the foal was born at 4.30pm our time then she should have passed her placenta already and if she hasnt passed it after 4hrs then she needs a vet anyway to remove it and wash her out as the risks of laminitis from a retained placenta are high. I have personally seen it in a tb mare and unfortunately we coudnt save her as her pedal bones penetrated through the bottom of her hooves. She was a very good and expensive mare as well.


----------



## rachi0 (29 January 2011)

anyone else think the foal is looking a bit constipated??? lots of tail swishing... does anyone no if it got given an enema?


----------



## Amos (29 January 2011)

Can that be because the foal is not feeding regularly?


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

Hope that girl has called a vet they both look quite distressed to me, not that i'm a breeder or vet of anykind, just good old common sense would have me on the phone to the vet if that were my mare.  Hope they are both ok.


----------



## flaxen (29 January 2011)

Foaly may well not have passed her meconium but I also think she is hungry as she cant suck while mare is lying down and she has been pestering her for a long time now and would most likely be laid down possibly slightly colicy as well if she was constipated.


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

Poor mare's really uncomfy


----------



## Kellys Heroes (29 January 2011)

I think she passed the placenta a couple of hours ago when we were watching.
K x


----------



## muddygreymare (29 January 2011)

They dont look very happy, the mare especially  I hope both mare and foal are ok. And RIP to the foalie that was lost


----------



## rachi0 (29 January 2011)

yeah definately!! i've just had a look after seeing that someone had posted about the mare colicing... and thought the foal looked uncomfortable.. also noticed the foal still wasn't nursing well.. eg- searching the mares elbow rather than the back legs.. - and the mare was stood nicely when she was doing it... 

hope they are both ok


----------



## supaspot (29 January 2011)

if the foal could suckle it would stimulate the gut and help shift the meconium


----------



## quirky (29 January 2011)

.

Deleted because I am stupid .


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

Does anyone know what is happening?

Mare is down and foal's tail keeps twitching, going up. Mare is not showing a lot of interest in the foal.

I'm up on dogs whelping, but not horses foaling!


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

really confused now, is the mare and foal we are watching ok?


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

I find this quite distressing to watch, something just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Amos (29 January 2011)

Yes it is real time. The post is about a foal that died a couple of days ago. This foal was born this afternoon after a tricky delivery and long gestation. Mare is not comfortable and foal is looking constipated probably due to not being able to suckly much.


----------



## haras (29 January 2011)

yes, it's realtime.  The filly that died was another mares.  This mare is Fanali, the other mare was Mia.

The foal has been pooping, but poor mare does look really un-comfy.  I've watched the cams of this farm for a few years and the owner seems quite knowledgeable and does get the vet etc. when needed, so fingers crossed.


----------



## frozzy (29 January 2011)

We have two mares that behave like this post birth. I always have the vet on standby to come with the buscopan. The foal may well be a little constipated as if its not getting the colostrum (if the mare is continually getting up and down the foal wont be getting chance to suckle) colostrum encourages the bowel to empty. The womb continous to contract as if its still in labour.


----------



## misst (29 January 2011)

Too~Many~Nags said:



			I find this quite distressing to watch, something just doesn't seem right.
		
Click to expand...

Funny I have been following this and cannot bare to watch now - I know absolutely nothing so happy to be told otherwise - but to me it looks horrible and if it was my mare I would be very very worried. Foaly looks unhappy too.


----------



## china (29 January 2011)

iv not looked at the whole thread but has anyone managed to contact them, something isnt right!
The foal looks constipated. Its only 2:30 over there so chances are they will be back soon. hopefully


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

Too~Many~Nags said:



			I find this quite distressing to watch, something just doesn't seem right.
		
Click to expand...

That's how I'm feeling too.


----------



## haras (29 January 2011)

Not sure if i am allowed to post this, but here is a link to the thread on her on the marestare message board.

Oddly, no one there seems concerned.

http://latigo.marestare.com/forum/index.php?topic=23925.0


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

china said:



			iv not looked at the whole thread but has anyone managed to contact them, something isnt right!
		
Click to expand...

Someone was in with them a short while ago and was on the phone.  Hopefully to the vet.  She held the mare for a while and the foal was trying to feed, but I don't know if it managed to get anything, couldn't see.


----------



## caitlineloise (29 January 2011)

I too don't know a lot about how she should be acting, but I'm also finding it distressing to watch, know nothing about it, but something just doesn't seem right in both mare and foal.


----------



## only_me (29 January 2011)

Usually the mare would get up if the foal kicked it like that :S

Both are suffering atm, and its not nice to watch!


----------



## china (29 January 2011)

how long has the mare been down?


----------



## only_me (29 January 2011)

About 20minutes I think


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

china said:



			how long has the mare been down?
		
Click to expand...

About 15 minutes ish..?


----------



## haras (29 January 2011)

well, I've been watching for two hours since I got in from work, and shes been down and uncomfortable since then.  Stood up a few times, but not for very long.


----------



## flaxen (29 January 2011)

She has been like this for almost 2 hrs now and before thst she was very restless and was up and down.


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 January 2011)

on the message board it says shes had a shot- earlier though- hope someones getting the vet


----------



## Jesstickle (29 January 2011)

mare's up and babe is having a good suck


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

Right ok ,I am now preapred to take back my previous all seems ok, as it did when I first went on.   If that foal has not had that precious first milk, why not, I have cows and if the calf wont take coloustrom, within an hour then we tube feed it, does this not happen with horses?

Where in the world is this stud? just interested, as the time clock is not in this country!!!
hope all goes ok, poor mare is clearly very tired


----------



## Amos (29 January 2011)

actually she's been down pretty much since she foaled. She has got up to feed the foal occasionally but has been pretty distressed and has laid back down as soon as she can.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (29 January 2011)

According to the website (link further up page) it seems that the mare has been given an injection of something. Wonder if it was a muscle relaxant or something


----------



## Kellys Heroes (29 January 2011)

Looks like foalys got mum up for a nice feed now
K x


----------



## china (29 January 2011)

she did have a difficult birth this morn so she may well be exhausted but now she is up time will tell. poor mare.


----------



## MosMum (29 January 2011)

Mare is now up and feeding (presently) hopefully foal will get a good tummy-full and mum is starting to recover (fingers crossed for both)


----------



## Pixiedust91 (29 January 2011)

Ive been watching for just over 40 mins and she been down most of the time. only got up when the girl came in but she was really unhappy.. She is up again now to littlun is getting something to eat..


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

phew thank goodness


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

I found their email and sent a note. I have their phone number as well. I don't know anything about foaling though, so don't want to ring with out good cause (dogs whelping I can do!).


----------



## BonneMaman (29 January 2011)

If any of you are mothers you will know that it is actually pretty uncomfortable when your uterus shrinks back into place - very bad period pains and cramping can happen.

I would expect this is what the mare is experiencing.

She passed her placenta ages ago - actually at the same time as the foal eventually got dragged to his feet by the owner as she was being a bit slow to get up.

I believe it is not that unusual for a mare to behave like this.


----------



## haras (29 January 2011)

Daisydo said:



			Right ok ,I am now preapred to take back my previous all seems ok, as it did when I first went on.   If that foal has not had that precious first milk, why not, I have cows and if the calf wont take coloustrom, within an hour then we tube feed it, does this not happen with horses?

Where in the world is this stud? just interested, as the time clock is not in this country!!!
hope all goes ok, poor mare is clearly very tired
		
Click to expand...

Colorado


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

Mare has just has a lovely drink, and foal is looking at her like, 'e where are you going, what abut me?'

She better get used to that, kids are soo selfish LOL

I hope all goes well, it certanly has all changed in the last half hour.

I guess this is the reality of birth, not one is the same


----------



## clairencappelli (29 January 2011)

Im not expert either but i have been waching and now the mare and foal are running around the stable and the mare def looks like she is colicing and the foal is getting quite het up. Its trying to feed and mare is kicking about and is up and down.


----------



## Jesstickle (29 January 2011)

looks ok now. It seems she had a shot from the other board? maybe that's kicked in.

She still looks a bit uncomfortable but she's letting little 'un feed ok


----------



## china (29 January 2011)

i appreciate it can be uncomfy for mares after birth but i have never seen one this bad.  she needs a vet seeing to her.


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

haras said:



			Colorado
		
Click to expand...

Arrgghhh, makes sense now as regards the clock.

What a priviledge to witness all this


----------



## Ranyhyn (29 January 2011)

I cant see it  just a photo of two foals for me!


----------



## 3Beasties (29 January 2011)

And she's down again.....


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

Is it normal for the mare to show little interest in the foal?


----------



## frozzy (29 January 2011)

Our mares that do this after foaling get a shot of prostaglandin and buscopan. It is very distressing to see a mare lying flat out in pain and a foal trying to suckle its mum like that. Even with a difficult birth a mare should be on her feet and first concern her foal. If she is not bothering with her babe then she needs to see a vet. Did anyone watching when she passed the placenta see if they checked it to make sure it was in one piece.? Could be a bit of retained placenta.


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

Ive only ever bred one foal and in my case it was the foal who layed down lots, in between each suckle and the mare stood over her keeping watch.


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

Missed the past 10 mins or so, did the foal suckle?  When I came back in the mare was kicking her off..


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (29 January 2011)

This was posted on the other board :- 

Fanali is exhausted!   She has had a full dose of banamine, and I have spoken with the vet (who is watching the cam) and he said that as long as she is not rolling and thrashing that I should let her rest. She was in labor for a very long time and is pretty tired! The wind is kicking up here and I hope to finish getting that barn cleaned up and everything closed up again here shortly. I believe that all will be fine, and I appreciate your watching with me, but rest assured, I AM watching and making sure that the filly is getting plenty to eat!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (29 January 2011)

frozzy said:



			Our mares that do this after foaling get a shot of prostaglandin and buscopan. It is very distressing to see a mare lying flat out in pain and a foal trying to suckle its mum like that. Even with a difficult birth a mare should be on her feet and first concern her foal. If she is not bothering with her babe then she needs to see a vet. Did anyone watching when she passed the placenta see if they checked it to make sure it was in one piece.? Could be a bit of retained placenta.
		
Click to expand...

She was in the stable when it passed, but didn't see her checking anything unless I missed that x
ETA, I thought she would be watching - it seems they're very experienced and I doubt they'd let anything like this go amiss


----------



## haras (29 January 2011)

message from owner (on other board)

Fanali is exhausted!   She has had a full dose of banamine, and I have spoken with the vet (who is watching the cam) and he said that as long as she is not rolling and thrashing that I should let her rest. She was in labor for a very long time and is pretty tired! The wind is kicking up here and I hope to finish getting that barn cleaned up and everything closed up again here shortly. I believe that all will be fine, and I appreciate your watching with me, but rest assured, I AM watching and making sure that the filly is getting plenty to eat!


----------



## Lady La La (29 January 2011)

I'm on my iPhone so can't see, keep the updates coming. Is the mare looking better now?


----------



## 3Beasties (29 January 2011)

Ellies_mum2 said:



			This was posted on the other board :- 

Fanali is exhausted!   She has had a full dose of banamine, and I have spoken with the vet (who is watching the cam) and he said that as long as she is not rolling and thrashing that I should let her rest. She was in labor for a very long time and is pretty tired! The wind is kicking up here and I hope to finish getting that barn cleaned up and everything closed up again here shortly. I believe that all will be fine, and I appreciate your watching with me, but rest assured, I AM watching and making sure that the filly is getting plenty to eat!
		
Click to expand...

Great, thanks for posting


----------



## china (29 January 2011)

frozzy said:



			Our mares that do this after foaling get a shot of prostaglandin and buscopan. It is very distressing to see a mare lying flat out in pain and a foal trying to suckle its mum like that. Even with a difficult birth a mare should be on her feet and first concern her foal. If she is not bothering with her babe then she needs to see a vet. Did anyone watching when she passed the placenta see if they checked it to make sure it was in one piece.? Could be a bit of retained placenta.
		
Click to expand...

i think this is the case, rather than waiting for the placenta to drop out she did fiddle about with it. all i saw was her putting it straight into the wheelbarrow. she may well have looked at it after but i think she should have waited for the placenta to drop out and not touch it at all while still attatched to the mare.


----------



## Hollycat (29 January 2011)

Poor mare and poor foal   She's trying her best bless her but shes in discomfort and not really being mum of the year just now.  

I really don't know why studs do this.  It doesn't seem such a great PR job to me.  If it was my mare I would probably put somehting on my website/forum not to worry about her, under vet supervision - has been medicated and been advised to leave her alone etc etc or whatever they have been advised.  If it was me I'd want to check in on her a bit more personally but maybe they are watching via the webcam.

Edited to say glad to see from posts above that they have let everyone know she is being watched. Thanks for posting that


----------



## The_snoopster (29 January 2011)

Too~Many~Nags said:



			Ive only ever bred one foal and in my case it was the foal who layed down lots, in between each suckle and the mare stood over her keeping watch.
		
Click to expand...

This was my experience also. So glad my mares birth was quick and easy and was up after foaling within 15 mins, foal suckled straight away. This mare looks very sorry for herself, hope she is just exhausted and nothing too bad going on.


----------



## Amos (29 January 2011)

didn't see her pass the placenta. The birth was "uncomfotable" to watch and I have had foals before. The owner was pulling with all her weight for quite a while to get the foal out. I was concerned the foal wasn't alive until it moved. There was no waiting for contractions. Hopefully no damage was done and she is just very sore or has retained some placenta.


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

Ive been watching now for over an hour and the foal hasn't laid down once, is this usual ? I would have thought she would need to lay down and rest being so young, or is she uncomfortable/hungry so not resting maybe.


----------



## rebchico (29 January 2011)

someones there now..


----------



## haras (29 January 2011)

I'm actually getting a bit concerned for the foal.....  surely it should have laid down, and it hasn't.


----------



## frozzy (29 January 2011)

Just googled banamine. Seems it is a general painkiller. If it was my mare it would have prostaglandin which will stop the contraction type pains this mare appears to be having. If she had to manually remove the placenta it could have torn.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

I have sent an email and left a voicemail.


----------



## muddygreymare (29 January 2011)

Someone has just gone in. Mare seems  more stressed now


----------



## MissMistletoe (29 January 2011)

Mare is still down and the foal is stood up leaning it's backend on the wall looking very confused, just want to go in and give it a cuddle.


----------



## flaxen (29 January 2011)

I would hope that she settles down having had a dose of finadyne, however if she doesnt then I would be concerned that there is something else going on as finadyne masks colic signs. I have operated on mares less than 6 hours after foaling where they have had a large colon torsion or ruptured uterus/uterine artery and they start off as being a bit uncomfortable and get worse and the owners thought it was just a bit sore after a hard foaling.


----------



## rebchico (29 January 2011)

the poor mare looks so uncomfortable 
poor baby too


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

that mare is really distressed isn't she :-(


----------



## varkie (29 January 2011)

It's worth mentioning that all mares, all foals, and all foalings are different.

I have known some foals be born, get up, suckle, then lay down for an hour or two almost immediately.  We had one foal who refused to lay down for about 12 hours, despite being so tired it kept nearly falling over.

While the mare does give cause for concern, they are clearly watching her and the foal, have a vet involved, and they know the mare better than we do, as does the vet.  I can see they're holding the mare & getting the foal a drink right now.  If mare isn't happier soon, I'm sure the vet will be back out.


----------



## Lady La La (29 January 2011)

I kinda glad I can't see it. Is the owner still with her?


----------



## rebchico (29 January 2011)

owner has gone across to another stall, mare down again


----------



## Clannad48 (29 January 2011)

I am just surprised that there is no-one visible outside the stable just in case help is needed immediately


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

Oh ffffffflip!  My pictures gone!!  Please keep me updated!


----------



## michelleice (29 January 2011)

Clannad48 said:



			I am just surprised that there is no-one visible outside the stable just in case help is needed immediately
		
Click to expand...

Thers someone mucking out in stall over from her


----------



## rebchico (29 January 2011)

owner back with them now


----------



## haras (29 January 2011)

foal is getting an enema.


----------



## muddygreymare (29 January 2011)

Theres someone in there now, looks like they just injected the foal?


----------



## china (29 January 2011)

im sorry but that mare is in pain, the vet should be there with her not watching the cam, the owner looks like she could do with help. would make it abit less stressfull for the foal.


----------



## arwenplusone (29 January 2011)

Honestly guys, I know you are all concerned, (and that's a good thing) but this is a professional stud (who generally have lots of experience with mares & foals) & they seem to have everything under control with regards to this mare's progress.   It's not like they are doing nothing.  (and it is worth noting that mares & foals need quiet time together anyway)   

Fairly sure that she will be consulting with her vet,  so there is no need to continue e-mailing and alerting them.  Or giving online diagnosis of retained placenta etc etc 

Fingers crossed both mare & foal perk up soon.


----------



## Clannad48 (29 January 2011)

michelleice said:



			Thers someone mucking out in stall over from her
		
Click to expand...

Yep -  but I was concerned that whilst there was someone in the stall there was no-one visible outside if something had gone wrong - that mare was not very happy at all.


----------



## rebchico (29 January 2011)

foal lying down now.. mare too!


----------



## chrissie1 (29 January 2011)

I woulkd be far from happy with a mare that was reacting like that, if she is a maiden them maybe she is upset by the whole experience, but to me it seems more that she is in discomfort/pain.  And I fail to see how anyone can effectively administer an enema single handed if the foal is resisting, takes two of us which means it is over quickly and foal doesn't get upset.
I'd be getting that vet there right now.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (29 January 2011)

From what I have read on the other board this is not the mare's first foal. She had one with a previous owner about 5 years ago apparently


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

I've emailed once and if the subject is clear - if they don't want to/don't need to read it they can send it straight to the Trash.

As an owner, if someone saw something wrong, or that they considered wrong, with one of mine, I'd rather have a few emails/messages that it may turn out I don't need than none if it turned out I did need them.

I'm an experience professional in my job, doesn't mean that occasionally I don't make a mistake.


----------



## rebchico (29 January 2011)

owner has brought another horse out which seems to have distressed the mare?


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

Maybe they're just leaving the mare to rest as she's already had painkillers.  I would have thought they would have kicked in sooner.


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

How close to the foal is she lying??  It's hard to tell.  Looks close..


----------



## rebchico (29 January 2011)

she looks to be a bit colicy again? looking at her belly a bit..


----------



## china (29 January 2011)

shes going to flatten that foal before long.


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

Not sure if it is, but when she turns her back to the camera she looks sweaty/white frothy between her back legs, if it is and she is sweating like that surely thats really not good.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (29 January 2011)

Looked fairly close! but think foal is panned out now think they are both just shattered.
At least we know there's a vet on hand and the owners are keeping a watchful eye. There seems to be plenty of people around too, so fingers crossed she is just a little bit sore and doesn't want to be pestered right now. Hopefully she will buck up
K x


----------



## clairencappelli (29 January 2011)

Foal resting but mother very distressed and spinning around half wanting to roll. I know nothing about foaling but thing look far from right. I hope the mare and foal all settle down.


----------



## Gucci_b (29 January 2011)

Elements Arabians are on face book
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Elements-Arabians/222243998942
try giving them a call !!!!


----------



## Hollycat (29 January 2011)

MrsMozart said:



			I'm an experience professional in my job, doesn't mean that occasionally I don't make a mistake.
		
Click to expand...

Particularly if copeing alone like this poor lady is!  She is obviously fond of the mare and as an owner its very hard to see them in distress like that, particularly if you just lost one not long before as well.  With horses they can die so, so quickly though.  I always err on the side of caution.


----------



## aro (29 January 2011)

Wish they would get a vet just to be sure she is ok.


----------



## MissMistletoe (29 January 2011)

This is unbearable, maybe the vet is on it's way?


----------



## onlytheponely (29 January 2011)

Well I've been watching for 90 mins now and I'm going to switch off. That mare is very uncomfortable, for whatever reason, and I don't want to watch anymore. Just hope that she settles, manages to get some rest and makes a good recovery.
I have enough stress to deal with when mine foal down. Asides from all the other drama, I consider the foaling box far too narrow for my liking but that's just my opinion.


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

Mare still seems very disinterested in the foal, think she is so tied up with her own pain her "foal proudness" hasn't kicked in at all.


----------



## moody_mare (29 January 2011)

is foaly cast ?


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

The foal's cast!!


----------



## china (29 January 2011)

onlytheponely said:



			Well I've been watching for 90 mins now and I'm going to switch off. That mare is very uncomfortable, for whatever reason, and I don't want to watch anymore. Just hope that she settles, manages to get some rest and makes a good recovery.
.
		
Click to expand...

me too. I cant watch her in so much discomfort. i just hope she improves.


----------



## Lady La La (29 January 2011)

What's happening with the foal? Is anyone in there to help?


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

yes they are in there holding mare so foal can have a drink


----------



## michelleice (29 January 2011)

foals suckling and mares standing still for it


----------



## B_2_B (29 January 2011)

Yep she got the foal up straight away, foal had a drink, and mare is eating.
Or she had her nose in her bucket anyway, not any more


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

Lady La La said:



			What's happening with the foal? Is anyone in there to help?
		
Click to expand...

Someone is holding the mare. She's stood quiet now. The foal is suckling.


----------



## MileAMinute (29 January 2011)

Pleased she's finally taken that tail bandage off!


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

Foal getting some TLC from owner


----------



## 3Beasties (29 January 2011)

Cobrastyle said:



			Pleased she's finally taken that tail bandage off!
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if that was adding to her discomfort as it had been on for so long!


----------



## michelleice (29 January 2011)

foals suckling by its self now (owner watching nt holding) so hopefully shes on mend


----------



## 3Beasties (29 January 2011)

She is looking much more settled thankfully!


----------



## JDChaser (29 January 2011)

Bloody hell, so many experts ay.


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

JDChaser said:



			Bloody hell, so many experts ay.
		
Click to expand...

No, just discussing.


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

JDChaser said:



			Bloody hell, so many experts ay.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone is professing to be experts, just watching and commenting on a mare that is clearly distressed, that doesn't take an expert to see.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

mymare said:



			No, just discussing.
		
Click to expand...


Aye, seems damned if y'do and damned if y'don't.

Can't win.


----------



## onlytheponely (29 January 2011)

JDChaser said:



			Bloody hell, so many experts ay.
		
Click to expand...

Well to be fair, if you put your foal cam up on the net for all to see, this is what you should expect.

My foal cams are not for public viewing, just me and whoever is on foal watch at the time.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (29 January 2011)

MrsMozart said:



			Aye, seems damned if y'do and damned if y'don't.

Can't win.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be glad if people were this concerned over a mare of mine and at least they know they have lots of people watching over her  and at least we know there is a vet on hand and plenty of people about to keep an eye on her. Got to admit at first it seemed they were on their own!!
K x


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

The "expert" comment has just made me realise that we've actually had a thread go for a whole 15 pages before a snide comment appeared!!  Now that's gotta be an HHO record!


----------



## B_2_B (29 January 2011)

Foal seems to like lying behind her mum!


----------



## CeeBee (29 January 2011)

B_2_B said:



			Foal seems to like lying behind her mum!
		
Click to expand...

hope Mum doesn't roll on him


----------



## Alec Swan (29 January 2011)

Having watched the girl who has been attending,  she looks to me a if she knows just what she's doing.  She doesn't seem that concerned,  and appears to be going about her other work,  whilst popping back to look at the foal,  every few minutes.

The mare was obviously in discomfort,  which could well have been uterine contractions,  stimulated by milk flow.  She seems far more settled now.

I rather liked the way that the foal thought it would try a little canter,  went around the mare and fell over.  It thought about getting up,  and then obviously thought "Sod it,  I think I'll stay right where I am"!!

The mare looks fine,  and I'm sure that she will be.  

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 January 2011)

mymare said:



			The "expert" comment has just made me realise that we've actually had a thread go for a whole 15 pages before a snide comment appeared!!  Now that's gotta be an HHO record!
		
Click to expand...

 !!

Alec.


----------



## Gucci_b (29 January 2011)

This was posted on their face book page an hour ago  
 Arabians Fanali is exhausted! She has had a full dose of banamine, and I have spoken with the vet (who is watching the cam) and he said that as long as she is not rolling and thrashing that I should let her rest. She was in labor for over 24 hours and is pretty tired! The wind is kicking up here and I hope to finish getting tha...t barn cleaned up and everything closed up again here shortly.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Elements-Arabians/222243998942


----------



## WoopsiiD (29 January 2011)

Just watched a bit. The mare seems to be walking away from the foal at every opportunity. 
Is this the first sign of a possible rejection?
I've been spoiled in the past and every foal I have known has been excepted so was just wondering???


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

I hope the mare recovers well . The foal is rather lovely


----------



## CeeBee (29 January 2011)

I really should go to bed, but marestare is so addictive!


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

Me too, can't stop yawning!


----------



## minime (29 January 2011)

me too or I will be tired tomorrow but I have just found another mare that looks ready. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I need to stop looking!


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

the camera has changed onto another mare


----------



## CeeBee (29 January 2011)

What happened? Seems to be a different mare now?


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 January 2011)

i want to know how the other mare is!!


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

The one we were watching is in the opposite stall.  Just saw her circling then going down, with foal following her.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

Oh . Was keen to see how the other mare and foal were doing.


----------



## Hollycat (29 January 2011)

She is in the box accross the corridor though she looks a totally different color.  She was up and stamping at the foal again a few mins ago.


----------



## 3~2~1 (29 January 2011)

mymare said:



			The one we were watching is in the opposite stall.  Just saw her circling then going down, with foal following her.
		
Click to expand...

Yes directly accross you can just about see them.


----------



## Ilovefoals (29 January 2011)

You can see them in the stable across from this new mare. She was nice and still a minute ago for the baby to feed. x


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

Ah, thank you


----------



## CeeBee (29 January 2011)

mymare said:



			The one we were watching is in the opposite stall.  Just saw her circling then going down, with foal following her.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I can see his sticky up tail


----------



## Chestnutmare (29 January 2011)

so it doesn't sound like she is taking to the foal much then?....I have only just come in and seen this thread...hope mare is OK...did have a quick peek at her n foalie..


----------



## Hollycat (29 January 2011)

She will prob be a good mum once she isn't in so much pain.  She's had a really hard time blesss her and she's still in some discomfort.  Hopefully she will be a lot better tomorrow


----------



## jillygem (29 January 2011)

Hollycat said:



			She will prob be a good mum once she isn't in so much pain.  She's had a really hard time blesss her and she's still in some discomfort.  Hopefully she will be a lot better tomorrow 

Click to expand...




minime said:



			me too or I will be tired tomorrow but I have just found another mare that looks ready. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I need to stop looking!
		
Click to expand...

What's the link for the one that looks ready?


----------



## Chestnutmare (29 January 2011)

Thanks Hollycat for that update...i've just had a peek at them she's laying down and foalie is having a whale of a time cantering round stable bless 
Hope she will be OK so worrying esp is she had a hard labour and birth poor love...awww


----------



## Hollycat (29 January 2011)

jillygem said:



			What's the link for the one that looks ready?
		
Click to expand...

I was too scared to ask!!!!!  I need to make myself go to bed


----------



## mymare (29 January 2011)

This is the one they've switched us over to

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=elements

But am guessing you can already see this...oops, blame it on tiredness!!


----------



## Hollycat (30 January 2011)

lol   I am tired but I feel like a spolit kid as I now have a week off studying before next term starts and I want to be a bad cat and stay up all night


----------



## Natch (30 January 2011)

Just to let you all know its 12.55am and there are two people in with her. They have got her up, one seemed to groom her for a short while, they have checked both her and baby over. I'm in need of bed so can't stay up watching any longer, but will be interesting to see another update from them (5.55pm their time).


----------



## *hic* (30 January 2011)

This is the update from 8.10pm their time





			Yes, I read everything that people post! No, I do NOT need a new vet! There is a limit to what can be done for a mare, and everything possible is being done for Fanali! This mare is VERY special to me, and I will do anything I can for her! Fanali was in labor for well over 24 hours and is exhausted! She also had a very large foal and is SORE! She has had a full does of banamine - more would risk shutting down her organs and/or creating a bleeding ulcer! She is resting, but IS getting up and letting the filly nurse. She is loving and caring of her filly. We will be monitoring Fanali and her filly here at home and getting up through the night to make sure that the filly nurses enough. The vet will be here tomorrow to check both mom and baby over.

Cam 1 is now on KZ and Cam 2 is on April. There are photos of Fanali, Yoni (her filly) and bag photos at http://s374.photobucket.com/albums/oo184/ElementsArabians/Gallery%202011/01-29-11/
		
Click to expand...


----------



## minime (30 January 2011)

They are both doing fine this morning, the foal is busy charging around the stable and mum seems much perkier too. Well done to Elements Arabians.
Shall we move on to another mare. 
Race you all to find the next one due to drop!!!!


----------



## minime (30 January 2011)

hey guys we have just missed one!!!
damn
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=cheyaut


----------



## 3~2~1 (30 January 2011)

So glad that the mare and foal from last night are doing well.


----------

